# High Ceiling utilization



## AbSoluTc (Jan 25, 2008)

MrLinux said:


> I have a large-ish 18x12 room with 12' ceilings that I am going to use for
> a home office / media room. Basically... it's a 'rectangular box' with a door
> on one end ( off center on a 12' wall ) and a 6'x6' window centered on the
> other end. It has a concrete slab foundation with an attic over head.
> ...



Depend on how you use that space. Consider the space for storage like you said, with accent "show" areas. Show areas are places where you put pictures a vase or some object the fits the area.

The first idea that comes to mind - depending on budget and taste - is a "stack" of boxes. Like a bookshelf but more rectangular, square, etc etc boxes all stacked to make it appear as one solid unit. You can also build a solid unit with different widths of shelves. 

Kinda like this - tetris -











That on each side or one side with some more boxes going up to the ceiling and then over a window and down on the other side in a more "normal" manner would look very good and utilize the space.


Another cool solution would be adjustable shelves. Buy some galvanized steel pipes and run them floor to ceiling (they have things to attach them like that). Drill holes in the pipes and set, measured intervals. Next, make some shelves by creating squares or rectangles and drilling out the tops and bottoms to allow them to install on the pole so they slide up and down. Use the holes in the pole to insert pins as stoppers for the shelves (holds them in place). Woila! Adjustable shelves with a very modern look for a very nice price.

For a bold look - paint the wall a really nice color and stain your wood. Painting the shelves will work too 

Good luck!


----------

